# My cutie is 6 months old!



## Samantha1992 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello,

A few days ago my little one got 6 months old. And i got her now for 4 weeks or so. And i really want to ask you to post a picture of your 6/7/8 month old longhaired chihuahua in this topic. 

Tinkerbell got fluffier. 




























With her Boyfriend, Bentley. 

Thanks for watching and hopefully i see some pictures of your dogs.


----------



## MAGALA (Sep 14, 2014)

They are sooooo precious. My next Chi is going to be long haired.


----------



## Samantha1992 (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah they are ^^


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

They looks so nice!


----------

